# Beretta 948



## Garuda (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a Beretta 22LR stamped 1958. Does anyone know where I can obtain a 3 1/2" barrel? It now has a 6" barrel.

Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Barrel, .22 LR, 3-1/2", New Original, Blued


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Ted

Good find :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------

